# Head and Neck day



## JWC sr. (Oct 1, 2010)

Well today we head and necked the last of the foals from this last year. 2 awesome colts and 1 really pretty dainty filly.






It sure looks like this coming year is going to be fun in the show ring. I hope the stay together over the winter. LOL I always enjoy seeing what is actually under that fuzz and hair.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a new colt in the barn that I am dieing to clip, however, am fairly sure if I attempted to clip him anytime soon I would actually end up dieing.....spazzo





I can feel your excitement


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 1, 2010)

It took two of us on the one colt, but the other two took it all very well. LOL Good luck with yours.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 2, 2010)

Head and necking... mine are just starting to get a full coat and will look like a buffalo herd here in about a week..


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 6, 2010)

Just did my 5 mo colt a few days ago, but he got a full body clip for the upcoming show. He was a perfect gentleman, never moved, even on the head! He was better than ny regular show horses that have been clipped for years.... go figure.


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 7, 2010)

The two shetland boys were both really different, I guess some of them just want attention and some can do without it. LOL


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 8, 2010)

Where at the pictures????


----------



## minih (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree you can't talk about "head and neck" clipping without sharing pictures!


----------

